# June 9th, 2012 San Marcos Trip Head Count



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Drinda stated at the last meeting that she wanted a head count of who would be attending. 
So...I'm creating this thread

P.S. Don't post discussions and stuff on here, do that on the other San Marcos post. This is for head counts only, not meant for having to search through all the mumbo jumbo of conversations.
Just Sayin...

I'll start off: Two here, me and the wife will be attending


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

me, and possible my sister,her boy friends kids, her kid,and my brother. (will up date if needed!).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Please add your name and copy and paste the ones below into your post. Joey - I only put you down since you said you will have to update when you know for sure about your relatives.

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I plan on going but most likely by myself of any members who want to ride with me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Please copy and paste so that we will have an ongoing list.

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24
1 - stmarshall


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Please copy and paste so that we will have an ongoing list.

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24
1 - stmarshall
2 - kimcadmus


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Needed to bump this...


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24
1 - stmarshall
2 - kimcadmus
2 - Virc003


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24
1 - stmarshall
2 - kimcadmus
2 - Virc003
3 - Digital_gods (Staying Overnight)


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

2 - RandallW201
1 - Fishyjoe24
1 - stmarshall
2 - kimcadmus
2 - Virc003
3 - Digital_gods (Staying Overnight)
1(2)- foreverknight


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I going to miss this one, take lots of photos for us!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got my room booked at the La Quinta Inn not to far away. I'm opening up the offer as a spot where you are welcome to come shower, change, process plants for better transpiration.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright, this sucks and I hate to do it but unfortunately I'm gonna have to bail out of the trip. My summer courses are taking much more of my time than I was expecting they would.
Y'all take alot of pictures and bring a bunch of stuff back. 
Don't forget to quarantine your plants...


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I will not be able to make it this year. Hope you guys have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i hope i'm not going to be the only one here


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

have fun and take photos, Jason are you the only one there? I think Robert was planing on going down.


----------

